# In less than 24 hours...



## Costello (Feb 18, 2007)

*In less than 24 hours...*

In less than 24 hours what?
















​


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

oshit


----------



## DarkLink (Feb 18, 2007)

uh-oh


----------



## Opium (Feb 18, 2007)

FBI?


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 18, 2007)

Now you made me curious


----------



## lildaz (Feb 18, 2007)

I wonder what its gonna be.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 18, 2007)

gbatemp love winners?


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 days we'll become NintendoTEMP


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 18, 2007)

NIGHT OF THE 10TH DAY
-228 HOURS REMAIN-

OSHI THE MASCOT IS GETTING BIGGER

rightAdownrightAdown


----------



## Harsky (Feb 18, 2007)

IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN

*Air guitar*

Maybe it's going to be a site change.... or an Oprah Winfrey type, "YOU GET A CART, YOU GET A CART, YOU GET A CART"


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm? Sex?


----------



## archagon (Feb 18, 2007)

M3 DS Real?


----------



## Taras (Feb 18, 2007)

Mother 3 translation patch will be released?


----------



## link459 (Feb 18, 2007)

APOCALYPSE.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Mother 3 translation patch will be released?


duke nukem forever


----------



## Vinnymac (Feb 18, 2007)

GBATemp gives away free nachos?


----------



## DEF- (Feb 18, 2007)

Bleh.. sooooooooo curious......

/me dies out of curiousity.

I really hope its something good and unexpected, otherwise i'll just be annoyed if you hyped something lame


----------



## kevo_the_man (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm guessing at a complete redesign of the site.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

Hint:
*PSYCH!!!*


----------



## dafatkid27 (Feb 18, 2007)

save the leader...















save the Temp


----------



## T-hug (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Mother 3 translation patch will be released?



lol more like 10 years!


----------



## plasticmonkeys (Feb 18, 2007)

a new nintendo ds lite with dual psp lcd screens and graphic performance?!


----------



## plasticmonkeys (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Taras @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Mother 3 translation patch will be released?



oh man....if that is true i would serious piss my pants in public
...or maybe not but still I would be very happy


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN
> 
> *Air guitar*
> 
> Maybe it's going to be a site change.... or an Oprah Winfrey type, "YOU GET A CART, YOU GET A CART, YOU GET A CART"



Europe FTW!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 18, 2007)

I might get banned for this, but its...

[SPOILER
[SPOILER
[SPOILER
[SPOILER
[SPOILER
[SPOILER
[SPOILER

Boobies[/SPOILER][/SPOILER][/SPOILER][/SPOILER][/SPOILER][/SPOILER][/SPOILER]


----------



## htoxad (Feb 18, 2007)

Halo DS alpha will be released.


----------



## vTbOy916 (Feb 18, 2007)

ds internet browser?


----------



## buzzlightyear (Feb 18, 2007)

Yet another wiinja clone modchip? (sigh)


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 18, 2007)

The WiiTemp Modchip will be released with 150% compatibility, 1000 wires to install and can play SECAM regions.


----------



## 001100 (Feb 18, 2007)

I night in GBATemp dvd is released?






~


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 18, 2007)

Super GBATemp 2 Turbo Champions Edition!!!

or...

Disappointment!!!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Feb 18, 2007)

A new tournament??


----------



## yee (Feb 18, 2007)

5th anniversary of GBAtemp or/and "How Much Do You Love GBAtemp" contest end date.


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, a speedrun championship would be very interesting, but we all know what the super savory succulent suspiciously suspenseful surprise "really" is.


----------



## SirDrake (Feb 18, 2007)

Apirl fools day


----------



## science (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(SirDrake @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Apirl fools day



Hahaha


----------



## Opium (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(SirDrake @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Apirl fools day



that's the day after


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 18, 2007)

The admins ban themselves.


----------



## knilsilooc (Feb 18, 2007)

... the "How Much Do You Love GBAtemp" contest ends.


----------



## Calogero91 (Feb 18, 2007)

GBATemp will give away free Wii's in ten days?


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SirDrake @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Apirl fools day
> ...


t-t-t-t-t-time zones


----------



## GCK (Feb 18, 2007)

Either there's something I don't get, or you haven't heard of the month of March.


----------



## DrTek (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 days the shit will hit the fan and GBATemp drops the bomb on us


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 18, 2007)

Chinese democracy will finally come out. march 5th my ass, stupid axl


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 18, 2007)

Meteos Disney Magic comes out and the next Power Rangers season is started?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 18, 2007)

1: My Burfday!!! (fo sho!!! stoopid teen years to come!!! [13])
2: Michael Jackson strikes again
3: GBAtemp.net goes offline
4: new episode of power rangers
5: ending of the R4 competition!!! (DUH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> I might get banned for this, but its...
> 
> [SPOILER
> [SPOILER
> ...



worth the boredom!!!


----------



## Foie (Feb 18, 2007)

GBAtemp Staff... why the hrth do you do this to us?


----------



## cornaljoe (Feb 18, 2007)

Chinese New Year Holiday is over!  I win!


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(GCK @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Either there's something I don't get, or you haven't heard of the month of March.


march was canceled


----------



## Farami9 (Feb 18, 2007)

gba temp becomes a hardcore p0rn site....


----------



## yiggs (Feb 18, 2007)

10 days until New layout for GBAtemp.


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(yiggs @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> 10 days until New layout for GBAtemp.


Yeah, that's probably it.


----------



## fischju_original (Feb 18, 2007)

10 days until you all get dissapointed. GBAtemp can't pull something off that would justify all of the hype that it already has.


----------



## Teun (Feb 18, 2007)

So... What is it? htrth?


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Farami9 @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> gba temp becomes a hardcore p0rn site....



heres to hoping


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days all GBATemp admins will systematically hunt down and beat the crap out of all 60,000 forums members.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 18, 2007)

ahhhhh.... gbatemp, dont go psycho on us


----------



## Ayato-Sama (Feb 18, 2007)

I would like to enjoy the apocalypse!


----------



## bulgarion (Feb 18, 2007)

10 days... Hey, I bet NOBODY on this topic has seen a strange videotape, so in 10 days NOBODY will come out of the DS screens and kill us.
IS IT CLEAR, GBATEMP.NET?!


----------



## Fat D (Feb 18, 2007)

one day earlier and it would have been the Wiip release.


----------



## faceless (Feb 18, 2007)

Wiitemp? NDStemp? NINtemp? Tendotemp? bah i give up



QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> I might get banned for this, but its...
> 
> [SPOILERS][/SPOILERS]









i actually clicked them all!


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 18, 2007)

10 days???? Cripes, I'm gonna grind my teeth till they shatter waiting ten days. I wish you'd started at 5 days, or maybe a week. Maybe if I freeze myself I can thaw out in 10 days and skip all this waiting ... where's Butters?


----------



## miko (Feb 18, 2007)

Technical Question:  Its 860 000 seconds? Can you you please create some "countdownbar" because its not so exact.


----------



## kalimero (Feb 18, 2007)

GBAtemp goes multi-console (CONSOLEtemp.net) and gets a new sponsor Multineo.*


----------



## rice151 (Feb 18, 2007)

G6 Real duh EVERYONE knows that!
Though, the first couple entries were actually funny, keep em coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. In ten days
2. ............
3. PROFIT!!!


----------



## Sekkyumu (Feb 18, 2007)

GBATemp gets gay in 10 days.


----------



## OSW (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days, GBAtemp will hunt you down and KILL YOU!


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 18, 2007)

It's freaking Fayed!


----------



## OSW (Feb 18, 2007)

I KNOW
* NOTHING *


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 18, 2007)

10 Days until.... we wait 10 MORE days!!! HURRAY!!


----------



## shemmy (Feb 18, 2007)

sonytemp.net?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 18, 2007)

But really, we all know that gbatemp.net will become ndstemp.net Its already been confirmed [/SARCASM]


----------



## Teun (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(faceless @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Wiitemp? NDStemp? NINtemp? Tendotemp? bah i give up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too.


----------



## xeorix (Feb 18, 2007)

New sitedesign?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 18, 2007)

A-hahhaha.






 Keep the speculation coming. This is always funny to read. 

*Continues preparation*


----------



## kersplatty (Feb 18, 2007)

the gba temp mascot jumps out of the screen and throttles all current members?

aha i've got it, gbatemp becomes a multi-million dollar super power and the gbatemp mascot becomes the new world flag


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> A-hahhaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's anything Hachiemon related, I quit.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Feb 18, 2007)

Whoa, that GBAtemp logo is damn ugly in that size. *Adds to adblock.*


----------



## Opium (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SirDrake @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> ...



It's still February? ahh crud. I'm getting a bit ahead of myself. I hereby declare 1st March, March Fools Day. A special day for fools like myself.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 18, 2007)

In Ten Days.........

A task force of combined Nintendo employees, RIAA busybodies and FBI agents will come crashing through all of our windows in the biggest pan-agency operation since the D-Day landings. Worldwide digital Piracy will be wiped out in one swift strike.

You have been warned - burn all your flashcarts and hard-drives NOW !!!!!


----------



## Killermech (Feb 18, 2007)

The GBAtemp staff gone wild 2 dvd gets released.. with special features such as 'Showing it all in the hotelroom', 'naked gaming in the shower', 'Resprites of naked game characters', 'My sudden pain in the butt' and much more!


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 days all your base are belong to GBAtemp
- Sam


----------



## squall3031 (Feb 18, 2007)

in 10 days....the fight will begin:

GBATEMP.net    vs   Nintendo


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 18, 2007)

Over ten days Costello and Shaun go to amsterdam to get married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





XD


----------



## Little (Feb 18, 2007)

Awh a count down to my exam results! That's hot.

Ok no seriously... they are going to change the colours of the site to bright pink =D yeahhh


----------



## Opium (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(squall3031 @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> in 10 days....the fight will begin:
> 
> GBATEMP.netÂ Â vsÂ  Nintendo



No in ten days we start selling the pre-release tickets to the fight.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 18, 2007)

I bet it's nothing and this is just a test to see how the forum-members react to such a cryptic topic that has a "OMG IN X DAYS" on it.


----------



## boblen (Feb 18, 2007)

ARR CRAP!
I have 500GB of crap on my computer that is umm... real games - i own the orginals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Now wheres that CD for massive format...


----------



## The__B (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days it will be ten days since this topic started and a lof of ppl did wild guesses about what was gonna happen.



There i guessed it, what do i win ?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 18, 2007)

The ds pwns the psp... 

Edit: oops sorry nevermind that already happened


----------



## tjas (Feb 18, 2007)

Iwata gaat de bom droppen!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at last after rumors in the neogaf threads.. Iwata bom droppen!


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Iwata gaat de bom droppen!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Iwata gaat de bom droppen!


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 Days Nintendo of Japan will release some asskicking news of some new Console concept


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> I might get banned for this, but its...
> 
> [SPOILER
> [SPOILER
> ...


*BOOBIES*


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 18, 2007)

No come on guys lets be serious now. We all know that its the day that Kaz gets to finally have sex.
..
..
..
..
..
..
..


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 days GBAtemp will take over the world and make the PSP illegal


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

Regardless of what the admins _think_ will happen...




.. DarkLink and I are taking control of GBAtemp and flying it back to our home planet!


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Regardless of what the admins _think_ will happen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh noes D:


----------



## Seger (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 days.
A new episode of Dallas- The JR Menace.
The earth becomes flat again.
Arnold becomes president.
They anounce that you have to eat with your bumhole to survive the next iceage.
...
or somthing else!


----------



## SirDrake (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> ...



LOL i said that as a joke at least some ppl know its still February and March still exist.

now

GBAtemp will release its own wii mod - it will not require soldering and give us all region free and homebrew (games, appz & beer) 

IT WILL KICK ASS.


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Regardless of what the admins _think_ will happen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























classic


----------



## DareDevil (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days teh Trashman crew will be back here for you


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 18, 2007)

WE will all get a free Ice cream!

En gaat Iwata de bom droppen!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Iwata gaat de bom droppen!!!!!
> ...


That picture pretty much pwns the world


----------



## leoedin (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> I might get banned for this, but its...


----------



## Akotan (Feb 18, 2007)

New staff will begin working, new features will be added to GBAtemp, a new skin will be released, and... GBAtemp will be sporting this badge next to the logo:










_*gets his tarot card set and sets off..._


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nintendo has set us up the bomb. Countdown: 10 days


----------



## Icarus (Feb 18, 2007)

gbatemp store and products ?


----------



## flai (Feb 18, 2007)

If its another competition or the end of the how much do you love GBAtemp then I will be really disappointed.

It would be sweet as fuck if the whole site turned pirate for a day or two and hosted a shitload of ROMS and all kinds of secret BETA stuff from E3. But that'll never happen


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 18, 2007)

...our head a'splode?


----------



## Wanque (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days it will be the 27th of February, the anniversary of the death of Mr Rogers.

GBAtemp will be having a party to remember him.
All members must wear cardigans.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days... this topic will still be called In ten days...


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 days one of my old schoolfriends will be 23. I'm sure she'd be creeped out thrilled that a whole community of geeks she doesn't know are thinking of her on this special day


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 18, 2007)

Scared & excited!


----------



## FuLei (Feb 18, 2007)

M3 REAL M3 REAL!


----------



## xeorix (Feb 18, 2007)

Gahh, the valentinecontest will close -.-'


----------



## GameDragon (Feb 18, 2007)

10 Days eh? Maybe all member will win prizes?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or maybe not?


----------



## Mchart (Feb 18, 2007)

In 10 days I will officially become master of the universe. Thank you GBATemp for recognizing this fact.


----------



## Home_Rowed (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days GBATemp will chose one of the guesses at random and fulfill one of them. We will also all get 15 billion US dollars, but Inflation will be raised by that much by then.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days something will happen.
I am right. I win. What I win I do not know, I just know that I win in predicting what the 10 day countdown is about. It could affect the entire future of GBAtemp, or it could not. Either way, something is going to happen.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nintendo embraces homebrew and releases the homebrew channel and a homebrew kit on the cheap.

Eithier that or they release the color channel wich for the price of 50000 wii points allows the player to change the colors of the screen as much as they want! Plus added same color cameos of charactors running by. Theyd be there, but they just blend into the background so well.


----------



## Ery (Feb 18, 2007)

Sony is closing down the site for fun?


----------



## jtroye32 (Feb 18, 2007)

It will be February 28, 2007

Plz pm me for my address so you can snd me t3h prize!!!!11one


----------



## Öhr (Feb 18, 2007)

my thoughts:
- mother 3 translation
- nintendo allows homebrew for DS and Wii
- APOCALYPSE!
- 4 8 15 16 23 42
- Zelda PH Beta released
- Nintendo buys Sony
- A totally new Zelda will be shown

to.be.continued


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Radivax @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Sony is closing down the site for fun?


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 18, 2007)

People, it's strictly GBAtemp related, if it was anything to do with Nintendo and/or Sony or anything else other sites and sources would also be counting down etc.


----------



## adgloride (Feb 18, 2007)

The Nintendo DS Lite+ is being released?


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> People, it's strictly GBAtemp related, if it was anything to do with Nintendo and/or Sony or anything else other sites and sources would also be counting down etc.


R U SHUR?


----------



## xalphax (Feb 18, 2007)

the 

"how much do you LOVE GBATEMP" contest

is over and the winners will be declared ;-)


----------



## APPS (Feb 18, 2007)

In ten days...

GBAtemp will reveal that secretly theyve owned nintendo, microsoft AND sony and will release the PSWii60 a decade earlier than intended?


----------



## Ery (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Öhr @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> my thoughts:
> - mother 3 translation
> - nintendo allows homebrew for DS and Wii
> - APOCALYPSE!
> ...


Nintendo Buying Sony would be so LOL
:]

4 8 15 16 23 424 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42 4 8 15 16 23 42
LOST :]


----------



## Jax (Feb 18, 2007)

GBATemp will allow ROMS! Oh shi-


----------



## MEstk (Feb 18, 2007)

- GBATemp will become a new website, new name a release of GBArms with connection between the website and the software.

New design and more easy to navigate.

- The end of valentine competition.

- Costello left GBATemp.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

They finally let me drive the GBAtemp Ferrari...
.. right off a cliff.


----------



## _Mazza_ (Feb 18, 2007)

might be hrth!

In 10 days there will be Hrth


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 18, 2007)

What is this Hrth? I have VERY little knowledge of the dialects of netspeak and I am feeling left out of the Hrth circle


----------



## TobiSham (Feb 18, 2007)

I can see it, domain http://www.psptemp.net/ is taken by you! OMG


----------



## dice (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Fatal (Feb 18, 2007)

A new contest?
New site layout?
Second coming of Jesus?
Team Fortress 2 is released?
Duke Nukem Forver?
My PS2 finally kicks the bucket?
I get a Wii?
New episodes of Futurama?
George Foreman officially endorses the PS3?
Everybody on GBAtemp sends me a dollar? (good idea)
M3 Real is released?
MaxConsole writes a non biased article?
I hit the lottery?
Rapture?
Apocalypse?
The world is divided by zero?
GBAtemp shuts down? (bad idea)
Everybody on GBAtemp sends me a dollar? (still a good idea)


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Fatal @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> A new contest?
> New site layout?
> Second coming of Jesus?
> Team Fortress 2 is released?
> ...


I lol'ed.


----------



## fischju_original (Feb 19, 2007)

In nine days....
you_all_get_disappointed_just_like_you_are_now


----------



## Rake (Feb 19, 2007)

$10 that 9 days until we know who won the three R4 DS's.


----------



## Lacrimosa (Feb 19, 2007)

We all get free Wii games, free women, free booze and 1.000.000 euro each?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














I hope I win... Fingers crossed.


----------



## greyhound (Feb 19, 2007)

in 9 days panthro will finally get his spin off series


----------



## Deletable_Man (Feb 19, 2007)

Angry ticks fly out of my nipples?


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> NIGHT OF THE 10TH DAY
> -228 HOURS REMAIN-
> 
> OSHI THE MASCOT IS GETTING BIGGER
> ...



LOL! MAJORA'S MASK FLASHBACK! GOOD JOB!


----------



## mcbey (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> What is this Hrth? I have VERY little knowledge of the dialects of netspeak and I am feeling left out of the Hrth circleÂ


Dude you totally arnt hrth


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> In ten days... this topic will still be called In ten days...


You fail.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(mcbey @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What is this Hrth? I have VERY little knowledge of the dialects of netspeak and I am feeling left out of the Hrth circleÂ
> ...



Click here to find out if you are hrth

If you are hrth...

IQ < 12, fat computer geek factor > 6.022 * 10^23...


----------



## Shinji (Feb 19, 2007)

I will come to this site a day late and a dollar short...

>.>


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 19, 2007)

rightrightAAdowndown


----------



## rice151 (Feb 19, 2007)

wtf is hrth :'(


----------



## JPH (Feb 19, 2007)

In nine days...

I blow up GBAtemp headquaters...


----------



## mcbey (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> In nine days...
> 
> I blow up GBAtemp headquaters...


Dude the Feds are going to take that as a terrorist threat.
Their going to krash through the door in 3...
2...
1...


----------



## cubanresourceful (Feb 19, 2007)

In nine days:

GBATemp would announce its child, GBTemp, a new website dedicated to the retor GB/GBC games of the past. I cant believe nobody noticed GBATemp was pregnant.

I will win over Naru, and kick Kietaro out of the picture, but thats just me.
I will have Suu as my naked maid, but again, thats just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBATemp will be a site for porno, thus PORNOTemp.net will be born, and will replace ismysexy.name.
GBATemp will recognize the fact that not only am I resourceful, but I am cuban.
PSP and NDS had love, and thus the Nintendo DPS is born.

I will literally own the globe in my hands.
I will be recognized for my brilliance in making retarded movies.
I will become a multi-millionaire with my new invention, a phone that inserts contacts in your eyes for you.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cubanresourceful @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> In nine days:
> 
> GBATemp would announce its child, GBTemp, a new website dedicated to the retor GB/GBC games of the past. I cant believe nobody noticed GBATemp was pregnant.
> 
> ...



FAIL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . im pretty sure the countdown has more to do with GBAtemp then you. Keep dreaming though.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 19, 2007)

everyone that has replied to this thread gets a logic bomb and when the 9 days are up, they send our hard drive contents to the feds.


----------



## lildaz (Feb 19, 2007)

hopefully its something good.


----------



## macismonchen (Feb 19, 2007)

well ... I GOT IT:

Chuck Norris hosts a Wii-Sports-Boxing-Tournament via Web

... and the winner gets a bug-free Windows !!!!


----------



## drfrog (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(macismonchen @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> well ... I GOT IT:
> 
> Chuck Norris hosts a Wii-Sports-Boxing-Tournament via Web
> 
> ... and the winner gets a bug-free Windows !!!!



Bug-free Windows? Now that's an impossibility. More chance of the other posters being right


----------



## Hellfenix (Feb 19, 2007)

Most likely an aniversary, Gbatemp turns 5 or something like some other dude said. They changed layout recently so that's unlikely.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 19, 2007)

Rockstar gets back to Pasc saying they will make GTA DS?


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Feb 19, 2007)

I bet the day he is talking about is the day they give the R4's away for the "I Love GBATemp.." contest.


----------



## LaGzoR (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> I bet the day he is talking about is the day they give the R4's away for the "I Love GBATemp.." contest.


I am OK with you !


----------



## lookout (Feb 19, 2007)

GBATemp NOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo!


----------



## Mike83 (Feb 19, 2007)

In 9 days......nothing much happens!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 19, 2007)

Postman Pat GBA gets dumped?


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> Postman Pat GBA gets dumped?


yoe win teh prIZE!!


----------



## Strider (Feb 19, 2007)

In nine days I'll propably forget to look and never know what would have been...


----------



## jespertje (Feb 19, 2007)

They will also cover xbox and playstation news?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## dg10050 (Feb 19, 2007)

I also believe I know. It is Wiitemp. The Wiitemp.net domain is registered by the same person that gbatemp.net is under. And if you try to go to wiitemp.net, you will currently be redirected to gbatemp.net
Yay! What do I win?


----------



## Qpido (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey I'm back from my weekend away!

In 9 days my girlfriend will have her period!





Q~


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> I also believe I know. It is Wiitemp. The Wiitemp.net domain is registered by the same person that gbatemp.net is under. And if you try to go to wiitemp.net, you will currently be redirected to gbatemp.net
> Yay! What do I win?


hey youre right nice find!


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Feb 19, 2007)

In nine days...we will all be 9 days older....well, other than mthrnite - The Vampire.....


----------



## pven (Feb 19, 2007)

G6 16G will come out?


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 19, 2007)

the HRTH will be with us again!!! Who can save us????


----------



## gloop (Feb 19, 2007)

In 10 days GBAtemp changes in NDStemp. Duh.


----------



## Bowser128 (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Over ten days Costello and Shaun go to amsterdam to get married
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE(gloop @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> In 10 days GBAtemp changes in NDStemp. Duh.Â


The ndstemp.net domain has already been taken by some cyber-squatting b*stard.


----------



## 754boy (Feb 19, 2007)

In nine days......They gonna announce the winner of the How Much U Luv GBATEMP contest. That was easy!!!


----------



## dice (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> In nine days......They gonna announce the winner of the How Much U Luv GBATEMP contest. That was easy!!!


it's eight now :'(


----------



## Golds (Feb 20, 2007)

COUNTDOWN!!

it may be a day off...

this ends on feb 26th at 12am.
maybe its on the 27th..


----------



## rice151 (Feb 20, 2007)

i'm going to be VERY disappointed if it's only the selection for R4's.

You made the original topic seem so epic, that what ever it is, should be legendary.


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> I also believe I know. It is Wiitemp. The Wiitemp.net domain is registered by the same person that gbatemp.net is under. And if you try to go to wiitemp.net, you will currently be redirected to gbatemp.net
> Yay! What do I win?



wow your totally right.....


----------



## Rayder (Feb 20, 2007)

In 8 days, all of our personal info, email addresses, etc. will be sent to anti-piracy agents by the owners of GBAtemp and we will all be screwed.  GBAtemp will become a rich anti-piracy site and will make sure that all other sites that deal with similar content are shut down.

On that fateful day, a script will be created so when you visit this site, all of the downloaded games on your hard drive will instantly be deleted or corrupted.

February 28th is the day the hidden timer in our flashcarts go off and they all quit working.  This was orchestrated by GBAtemp.  The whole "In X days" thing is just a ruse to get you to visit here so the script can do its job on your hard drive.   

In short, the bomb will drop.  Your games will be deleted, your flashcart will quit working and we'll all be busted for copyright infringements.

And the owners of GBAtemp?  They will go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of us?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You DO NOT want to win THIS prize.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Golds @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> it may be a day off... this ends on feb 26th at 12am. maybe its on the 27th..


No it doesn't. Wrong Timezone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (GMT fyi)


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 20, 2007)

It's blue and orange and it listens to music?


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 20, 2007)

Someone should go to their local fortune teller and find out for us.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 20, 2007)

alrady on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it'll *still* be my b-day!!!


----------



## ssj4android (Feb 20, 2007)

In eight days, nothing will happen. Won't we be surprised.


----------



## mikeosoft (Feb 20, 2007)

in 8 days my porn subscription will end....


----------



## Opium (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(rice151 @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> i'm going to be VERY disappointed if it's only the selection for R4's.
> 
> You made the original topic seem so epic, that what ever it is, should be legendary.
> 
> ...



Very true...................but that's not it.


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Feb 20, 2007)

In 8 days, gbatemp.net is held hostage and Jack Bauer is called in to save it, right?
RIGHT?


----------



## rice151 (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rice151 @ Feb 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to be VERY disappointed if it's only the selection for R4's.
> ...


Nice!  That's why I


----------



## THeLL (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I found out: In eight days we will have a topic with 20 pages full of useless posts!


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> I think I found out: In eight days we will have a topic with 20 pages full of useless posts!


I don't think you even have to wait 8 days for that


----------



## Smuff (Feb 20, 2007)

My gender re-assignment operation !!!!!
(I've always known I was actually born a meerkat, trapped inside a human body)


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 20, 2007)

I just love those meerkats!

Seriously, is there a cuter animal on this planet?

Definitive NO!

Meerkats totally rock!

...umm..

what were we talking about?

OH, MEERKATS!

Just love those critters!


----------



## iza (Feb 20, 2007)

hold on... WTF is a meerkat? is it that rat off of lion king? timon, i think his name was... yea, cuz the fat ass pig was pumba. anyways. I think TEMPradamus is actually predicting the fall of the US empire to pinguins.


----------



## Jax (Feb 20, 2007)

This thread is now about meerkats!


----------



## dice (Feb 20, 2007)

meerkats  FTW!!!1!!


----------



## iza (Feb 20, 2007)

Prairie Dogs never get the respect they deserve....


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 20, 2007)

Please refrain from posting off-topic images of meerkats in this thread.

Unless of course they are BABY meerkats!!!!


----------



## iza (Feb 20, 2007)

your baby meerkat is trying to eat the others hand...






mines playing nice







 Bill Nighy (the Science Guy) is narrating a film called Meerkat Manor;



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Meerkat Manor is a soap opera with a difference, where the main actors are 12 inches high, live in burrows and survive on a diet of worms, insects and lizards. Find out who are the latest villains and who’s in love with who in this special preview of the popular new series narrated by Bill Nighy.


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 20, 2007)

The word meerkat is Afrikaans for "water cat" or, more precisely, wet pussycat. Crusty and paunchy though a Boer farmer may have been, he had a pretty shrewd idea of the effect of serious cute on female love-hormones.


----------



## unusername (Feb 20, 2007)

*Still waiting 4 the "jpg wii hack of 07/01/07"*


----------



## dice (Feb 20, 2007)

*POST MODERATED

REASON:* Had nothing to do with meerkats!


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Samutz (Feb 20, 2007)

In eight days...




This meerkat will destroy the world.


----------



## iza (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 20 2007 said:


>



that looks like me when i get home from work.


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dg10050 @ Feb 19 2007 said:
> ...


Aww man... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I have a consolation cookie anyway?


----------



## Qpido (Feb 20, 2007)

In 8 days....

7:23:59:59

This clock will run out.

Q~


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 20, 2007)

New Episodes of Naruto come out in 8 days, yes?


----------



## eilegz (Feb 20, 2007)

the end of the world?

Terrorist attack on USA

Judgement day?

a New version of Nintendo DS

Someone will kill president bush?

who knows...


----------



## Zwergner (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 20 2007 said:
> ...



Um...you mean consolation cookie, right?


...Right?


----------



## knl (Feb 21, 2007)

i call hrth


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 21, 2007)

*I PLEAD THE HRTH!!!*


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Zwergner @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dg10050 @ Feb 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 19 2007 said:
> ...


Heh, yes that is what I meant... >_> *edits*


----------



## 4saken (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(eilegz @ Feb 21 2007 said:


> Terrorist attack on USA



If this happens I know who to blame


----------



## OSW (Feb 21, 2007)

IN seven days HRTH shall come forth.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 21, 2007)

I write everyone in gbatemp in my death note


----------



## Mchart (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> hrthÂ Â  hrthÂ Â hrthhrthÂ  hrthhrthhrth hrthÂ Â Â hrth
> hrthÂ Â  hrthÂ Â hrthÂ  hrthÂ Â  hrthÂ Â Â Â Â hrthÂ Â Â  hrth
> hrthhrthhrthÂ  hrthÂ  hrthÂ Â  hrthÂ Â Â Â  hrthhrthhrth
> hrthÂ Â  hrthÂ Â hrth hrthÂ Â Â  hrthÂ Â Â Â  hrthÂ Â Â  hrth
> ...


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 21, 2007)

*HRTH - 7*


----------



## lookout (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Jdbye (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Feb 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > that looks like me when i get home from work.


----------



## lookout (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 21, 2007)

I will rule over this message board as god.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 21, 2007)

aw.. why don't I die?


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 21, 2007)

Well someone's got to be L, really.


----------



## dirbatua (Feb 21, 2007)

gbatemp is giving all gbatemp members free wiis and NDS!!!!!


----------



## Rayder (Feb 21, 2007)

In 7 Days, there was a dude (Mr. Parker) who could travel back in time exactly one week to fix world disasters before they happened.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That Russian lady in the show was kinda hot too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Actually, I'd love if GBAtemp had a darker skin for the forums.  I have no lens (focus) and no iris (light filtering) in my right eye (left eye as you look at me) and the bright colors of this site gives me a headache after awhile.  But I have this complaint at many forums......I always use the darkest skin I can on forums that have such an option, so this complaint is not exclusive to GBAtemp.

I'm kinda surprised nobody commented on my previous reply........I thought it was kinda funny myself.  I mean, we all know I was BS'ing.  I guess that reply hit a sensitive spot for many people and they were afraid to comment on it.


----------



## Samutz (Feb 21, 2007)

In seven days,


----------



## unusername (Feb 21, 2007)

Mmmm in 7 days Gbatemp will release the tool to make the Wii Dvd's booteable without the need of a modchip...


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 21, 2007)

The www.Wiitemp.net domain will become a Wii friendly version of GBAtemp. I'm good. Or not.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 21, 2007)

In seven days the flashcart makers will have been back from their Chinese New Year break for a couple days and will make some big announcement. Well, they will be back anyways...


On a side note: This thread makes me laugh.


----------



## dice (Feb 21, 2007)

wow look at how few people have posted in here today XD


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 22, 2007)

T minus six days!


```
1. (1b+3)1 
6. 495
2. (1a-3)1 Â
3. 45(1c+4)
V. (4-20)
1-37. 41
```


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 22, 2007)

zomg six days. Almost half-way there now...


----------



## Bali (Feb 22, 2007)

Grand opening of the GBAtemp shop?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

this is gonna be BIG


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 22, 2007)

GBATemp is getting implants?


----------



## M3LV1N (Feb 22, 2007)

wow 4 days went fast!


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 22, 2007)

When is St. Patrick's day?


----------



## Konamix02 (Feb 22, 2007)

SHIT n**** SHIT!


----------



## OSW (Feb 22, 2007)

g b a
replace the letters with their place in the alphabet
7 2 1
now 7+21 equals
28
now reverse 721
127
now 28 x 1 equals
28
pull down the 2 and the 7 and show the zero's in the front.
28 02 07

that date, is in six days...

omnimous


----------



## Akotan (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> this is gonna be BIG



This BIG?


----------



## rice151 (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> this is gonna be BIG


In 5 Days...
GBAtemp massacres its 56,766 registered members


----------



## Foie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm putting my money on the introduction of the M3 Hrth, a new flashcart exclusively for GBAtemp members which plays every DS and GBA game, has 8 GB of built in super fast memory, plays any DS or GBA homebrew game ever created, plays nearly every movie and music format, and has built in NES, SNES, GB, and GBC emulators that boot up automatically when selecting the corresponding ROM (which all work flawlessly by the way), and a built in DS Firefox browser that streams movies, plays flash, is lightning fast, etc. By the way, this will only cost $45.

One can wish, right?


----------



## Opium (Feb 23, 2007)

less than a week, I can't wait


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 23, 2007)

OKAY!!! last time I say the answer!!! ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!! gosh!


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 23, 2007)

*HRTH - 6*


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> T minus six days!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Some brainbox figure this out


----------



## tshu (Feb 23, 2007)

In six days it will just be the 28th, won't it? And the 28th is the day they announce the winners for the love contest (or at least the day it ends).  Am I missing something here, why is everyone going nuts with theories?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 23, 2007)

Because it's more than that?


----------



## blackeromegalon (Feb 23, 2007)

Site renaming?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> In six days it will just be the 28th, won't it? And the 28th is the day they announce the winners for the love contest (or at least the day it ends).Â Am I missing something here, why is everyone going nuts with theories?


Because that would be too simple.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> Site renaming?


yeah, that must be it

NINtendoTEMP (watch out the caps i used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 23, 2007)

Idunno gbatemp, you sly sly board. it could be ANYTHING, like a coupon to IHOP for a free pancake dinner (hint hint), maybe even a howto to make red paint! I'm just gonna wait it out and see...


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 23, 2007)

Speaking of IHOP, is it really international? Do you Aussies & Britons & Japanese & whatever have IHOPs? Do you even know what it is?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(destructobot @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> Speaking of IHOP, is it really international? Do you Aussies & Britons & Japanese & whatever have IHOPs? Do you even know what it is?


Never heard of it.

*Googles*

Nope. Never seen one.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 23, 2007)

Don't feel bad, you're not missing out on much.

IHOP is to pancakes what McDonalds is to hamburgers.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Kyro @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(blackeromegalon @ Feb 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Site renaming?
> ...



Nintempo?


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 23, 2007)

gbatemp is shutting down and never coming back  :'(


----------



## saccorator (Feb 23, 2007)

In five days we find out the winners of the "How much do you love GBATemp" contest!


----------



## Opium (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(saccorator @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> In five days we find out the winners of the "How much do you love GBATemp" contest!



That's so true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...well perhaps not. That's when the comp closes, I imagine there will be a lot of fist fights over who will win the competition seeing as how there are so many amazing entries.


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 23, 2007)

*HRTH - 1*






!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 23, 2007)

in 5 days the clocks will start running backwards!!


----------



## Opium (Feb 23, 2007)

In five days GBAtemp will turn upside down and inside out. Possibly involving puppies, orange juice and tofu.....no I lie sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're reading this thread I assume you're a fan of GBAtemp, if you are then you'll love the surprise.

If you're not a fan of GBAtemp....what are you doing reading this?


----------



## iza (Feb 23, 2007)

if i'm not reading this, who am i?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 23, 2007)

Martinis all around, on the house!




..and some other stuff!

also..

After 5 days of navel gazing, iza discovers who he is!


----------



## iza (Feb 23, 2007)

even as mystical and all knowing as my navel is... it still cannot unravel the mystery that is IZA!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 23, 2007)

1. (1b+3)1 , 6. 495 , 2. (1a-3)1 , 3. 45(1c+4) , V. (4-20) , 1-37. 41






*Edit:* The massacre rumours were true...  6. 495 = replace numbers with their place in the alphabet = F. DIE = fucking die?

OSHIT!


----------



## Jax (Feb 23, 2007)

In five days, I'm going to finally find Big Whoop!


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 23, 2007)

Hype makes things seem more worth it when they finally arrive


----------



## Takrin (Feb 23, 2007)

yea i've been waiting forever, time seems to go slower when you want to know what it is...
in 5 days gbatemp.net = gbatemp.com and goes corporate? charging us $30 monthly membership fee for forum access?


----------



## tshu (Feb 23, 2007)

In 5 days, GBAtemp announces new record for most users online at the same time. End of announcement.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 23, 2007)

T MINUS FIVE DAYS TO ANTI CLIMAX!


----------



## Costello (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> In 5 days, GBAtemp announces new record for most users online at the same time. End of announcement.



we hope this will be part of the announcement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D -4!


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 24, 2007)

why dont we orginise for all users that still use gbatemp to come on at the same time as each other then we can break the record.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 24, 2007)

i know the secret ! 

GBATEMP will merge with KFC and will become the number one source for fried chicken and nintendo games !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 24, 2007)

Dawn of the first day
-72 hours remain-


----------



## 4saken (Feb 24, 2007)

Hoping it won't be an anticlimax


----------



## cornaljoe (Feb 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> Dawn of the first day
> -72 hours remain-



LOL Damn Zelda MM.  I got so tried of seeing that.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## ziggy:{) (Feb 24, 2007)

i bet we'll get DEMASKED


----------



## OSW (Feb 24, 2007)

In four days... GBATEMP WILL BE SHOCKED

edit: OMG I KNOW THE SECRET NOW! om me if you are desperate to hear it. but beware, it has to be kept under wraps so i'll only tell people who appear trustworthy.


----------



## DEF- (Feb 24, 2007)

Bleh I really hate to wait.

My patience is almost none excistant.

....................


----------



## dice (Feb 24, 2007)

I've got the patience of steel!


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> Dawn of the first day
> -72 hours remain-


Can't say that until it's actually three days left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blargh, Does anyone know where to go to be in suspended animation for a few days? I can't wait D: (plus I have the evil fcat to do at school...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dawn of the first day
> ...



Mmm, FCAT. Good thing I only have to take the Science part which, for me, is on Wednesday. I can go in late on Monday and Tuesday. w00t. Almost done with High School. Anyway...


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 25, 2007)

It's 3 days left in this timezone.


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 25, 2007)

Your timezone is confused then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
It's still four days left for GBAtemp's home timezone, so its still four days left until the big event no matter where you are...


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 25, 2007)

OH I know! Nintendo is gonna buy Microsoft with the ds sales profits arent they


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, I don't play this shit.

I WANT SOME FOCKING ICE CREAM IN 3 DAYS!


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 25, 2007)

oh ma gawds ma GBAtempz gonna explode my socks -3


----------



## Qpido (Feb 25, 2007)

In 3 days, I'm getting a haircut.

Q~


----------



## overcrash (Feb 25, 2007)

wut? wuts happenin'? rofl xD


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 25, 2007)

In 4 days nobody will care...


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 25, 2007)

In 3 days...it'll be the end of February?


----------



## THeLL (Feb 25, 2007)

In Three days Gbatemp will start the thing they were created for: serving roms!


----------



## madmk (Feb 25, 2007)

In three days.. A small light blue man with a primitive d-pad based controller for eyes and a straw coming out of his head does something.. Special.......?


----------



## Resident0 (Feb 25, 2007)

They have details on the worlds first no solder/sd loader/boot disc for WII?


----------



## Solidstate (Feb 25, 2007)

a) Some sort of Segway DS attachment is released?

b) My Viagra will finally wear off and I can wear jeans again.


----------



## THeLL (Feb 25, 2007)

In three days Gbatemp will announce it's own flashcart!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Solidstate @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> b) My Viagra will finally wear off and I can wear jeans again.


Hopefully it happens before that


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 25, 2007)

It's back on the frontpage so it must be BIG


----------



## chuckstudios (Feb 25, 2007)

In 3 days, eon8 MK2 will happen?


----------



## Helmut (Feb 25, 2007)

GBATemp will become a flashcart & modchip retailer.

The countdown is synchronized to my computer clock or to GMT+1 ?


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 25, 2007)

Costello will come to your house to crush your flashcard cuz he will be anti-Piracy.


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 25, 2007)

a new design


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 25, 2007)

wonder what all the comtion is about...come on hurry up and tell us!


----------



## amrum (Feb 25, 2007)

In three days, GBAtemp will be renamed to NDStemp & get a new layout/design ?


----------



## ChowMein (Feb 25, 2007)

In 3 days the counter will turn to zero - whoopee!


----------



## QuickSilverMC (Feb 25, 2007)

GBATemp will have its own line of Flash Carts / Wii Mods.....................????


----------



## kristijan08 (Feb 25, 2007)

this place is more hype then lebron atm lol


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh shit, now there's a BIG countdown!


----------



## H8TR (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(QuickSilverMC @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> GBATemp will have its own line of Flash Carts / Wii Mods.....................????


----------



## teonintyfive (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(QuickSilverMC @ Feb 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > GBATemp will have its own line of Flash Carts / Wii Mods.....................????


Too bad they didn't make a SD Card Version.
(Awesome montage, lovin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Inu268 (Feb 25, 2007)

*plays the reverse song of time*


----------



## balpen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the are going to reals there own game


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(QuickSilverMC @ Feb 25 2007 said:
> ...



Damn, we're all gonna miss the release date because the stupid calendar's gonna skip the 29th.
DAMN YOU TIME!


----------



## HUmar104 (Feb 25, 2007)

isn't it kinda taking it a bit far to make a 10 day warning and make a flash counter? 
The hype is getting to me, i get to kill you people if it's not something good >_


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(HUmar104 @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> The hype is getting to me, i get to kill you people if it's not something good >_<


Don't shoot me... I'm only the piano player!

It's gonna be good.


----------



## Solidstate (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that it'll just be something like a name change.....
NDSperm?


----------



## DEF- (Feb 25, 2007)

Bleh stupid counter... Now I get even more curious... 

Can't wait!



QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HUmar104 @ Feb 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The hype is getting to me, i get to kill you people if it's not something good >_<
> ...




Good? Only good?


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 25, 2007)

It's gonna be HUGE!

Huge like...changing member name color from black to slightly lighter black!

Don't miss it!


----------



## GameGeezer (Feb 25, 2007)

Excellent.  Slightly lighter black is my favorite color!!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 25, 2007)

ZOMG cOunt DOwN!!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> In Three days Gbatemp will start the thing they were created for: serving roms!


BINGO! GBAtemp will no longer discriminate against roms.






edit:
That's a joke by the way...
.. don't ban me shaun.


----------



## blueraja (Feb 25, 2007)

I predict it will be something that was exciting enough to the admin to put up a countdown but will be something that will make the majority respond with "meh".


----------



## Venoman (Feb 25, 2007)

Seconded.  Unless you're mailing us all a case of beer I doubt there will be much of a reaction.


----------



## Arkansaw (Feb 25, 2007)

here's my take: new authentic Nintempdo carts in the market for $5 each, comes with removable PSRAM memory chip and removable battery (each of both items sold separately, hence $5 for the plastic ;-), never lose your saves again!
.
.
.
.
.


Okay, on a more serious note:
..... maybe in line with the release of gba #2700 (no-intro), a timely domain move to ndstemp.net?


----------



## gov78 (Feb 25, 2007)

another mod chip and flash cart come out for the wii and nds!


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 25, 2007)

(credit for the image goes to Scott Ramsoomair, as the creator of Vgcats. Original comic can be found here.)


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Feb 25, 2007)

gbatemp goes on broadway?


----------



## tetsuya (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm.... in three days the admins will randomly give away their flash carts to GBAtemp members?


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 25, 2007)

oh... i know! GBAtemp fuses with... humans! GBAman!


----------



## kalimero (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't wait... can... not... wait...
Wii Release list goes internet in 3 days


----------



## Scorpin200 (Feb 25, 2007)

What is it's nothing at all


----------



## tepnomus (Feb 25, 2007)

GBAtemp is designing its own flashcarts!!


----------



## [Jez] (Feb 25, 2007)

....it will be tuesday. And all the admins will laugh at us all for staring at a countdown clock


----------



## Costello (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(blueraja @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> I predict it will be something that was exciting enough to the admin to put up a countdown but will be something that will make the majority respond with "meh".



This is always true. No matter what we do, there is never a guarantee that our work will be appreciated!


Anyway, someone in this topic already got close to guessing one part of our plans!


----------



## DEF- (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(blueraja @ Feb 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I predict it will be something that was exciting enough to the admin to put up a countdown but will be something that will make the majority respond with "meh".
> ...




HAH! Only ~340 posts to look through to find out! And yes I will read all of them, paste the most good ones in notepad and figure out which!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 25, 2007)

wiitemp.net redirects to gbatemp. This is the secrect I believe


----------



## dice (Feb 25, 2007)

is it me?

*btw I don't remember what I said*


----------



## Costello (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> wiitemp.net redirects to gbatemp. This is the secrect I believe



Be reassured, it's not. We've had Wiitemp.net for ages and already said it publicly in a few topics.


----------



## phoood (Feb 25, 2007)

Biggest thread of the year award.

Or the winners for the current gbatemp game.


----------



## hakdizzle (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope its good


----------



## frostfire (Feb 25, 2007)

In 3 days every member gets a free NDS lite! In return, we get ads & popups all over the place


----------



## lolsjoel (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I really like the GBATemp flashcards and modchips!  We might actually get a decent price on them!


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(bobitos @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> Oh, I really like the GBATemp flashcards and modchips!Â We might actually get a decent price on them!


Yeah right! After years of paying for hosting and servers we're finally going to make some money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1Gbit model will launch for £150. Linker sold separately.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe.


(JK!!)


----------



## strummer12 (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(frostfire @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> In 3 days every member gets a free NDS lite! In return, we get ads & popups all over the place



I'm all for that!  My diagonals are boned.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 25, 2007)

In 3 days they'll say.."Gotcha!" and nothing will happen and we'll all be let down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm I wonder really what it could be though, aparently some members already know though!


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 25, 2007)

In three days many people's parents get paid and they can finally buy stuff online again. I have to wait for that too now, args...


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 25, 2007)

o i no. petrabyte connection speeds from GBAtemps ultra-supercomputer that can perform over 420teraflops x 1000 more computations than IBM, Microsoft, Google, and the US Military's supercomputers together!

Or.. someone's getting married!

Or...someone found how to boot wii homebrew on Wii!

Or...someone found a softmod for Wii!

Or...someone made wii region-free!

Or...someone made dual touch screens for DS

Or...Umm.. how about telling us who got the closest? was it me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it prolly was xD

Or... someone will tell everyone all about modding and stuff, since when the Wiininja first came out, people were saying "yeah, its just a PIC", like making a section teaching people what all that stuff means and how to identify stuff

Or...there will  be a single link on GBAtemp to download an IDE, compiler, and all the libs necessary for DS coding all in one place, with all the options ready for DS compiling! And all it needs is extracting! (I'm having a hard time getting all the settings down)


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 25, 2007)

countdown clock go by-bye? ):

(It's not on the front page anymore...)


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 25, 2007)

2 days now


----------



## Foie (Feb 26, 2007)

This better be good...

...or I will be disappointed.


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> Or...there willÂ be a single link on GBAtemp to download an IDE, compiler, and all the libs necessary for DS coding all in one place, with all the options ready for DS compiling! And all it needs is extracting! (I'm having a hard time getting all the settings down)


devkitPro already has all that


----------



## khan (Feb 26, 2007)

I do not know if already posted but my guess is:

A patch that enable EZ 3-in-1 to work with other Slot-1 carts, not just EZV.


----------



## Costello (Feb 26, 2007)

Come on, this is about GBAtemp!
We thought the mascot would be obvious enough!


----------



## Arkansaw (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> Come on, this is about GBAtemp!
> We thought the mascot would be obvious enough!



so....just a glorified site revamp? hoohar for nothing!


----------



## Opium (Feb 26, 2007)

It's GBAtemp related, of course. Why on Earth would it be anything else?

Lots of things are GBAtemp related though.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> Lots of things are GBAtemp related though.


EVERYTHING is GBAtemp related. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Earth orbits mascots head*


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> o i no. petrabyte connection speeds from GBAtemps ultra-supercomputer that can perform over 420teraflops x 1000 more computations than IBM, Microsoft, Google, and the US Military's supercomputers together!
> 
> Or.. someone's getting married!
> 
> ...



Region free patcher released already!


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Or...there willÂ be a single link on GBAtemp to download an IDE, compiler, and all the libs necessary for DS coding all in one place, with all the options ready for DS compiling! And all it needs is extracting! (I'm having a hard time getting all the settings down)
> ...


To clarify: the Windows installer is called "Devkitpro Updater" (yes it has a confusing name but it works for a first time install too)


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 26, 2007)

We will get a new mascot?


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> We will get a new mascot?


Neh, that would be evil, the old one will just get a little pimped up.


----------



## Samutz (Feb 26, 2007)

The mascots face will be posted all over Los Angeles and people will call it in reporting them to be bombs.

-OR-

A homebrew DS game starring the mascot.


----------



## mat88 (Feb 26, 2007)

birthday of gbatemp?


----------



## iza (Feb 26, 2007)

gbatemp paints the mascot's head on a bus and travels around the world speading awarness about flashcarts and modchips.... and stops in waco to give me one of both!!! (no one else though, sorry)


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Feb 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> A homebrew DS game starring the mascot.


Tee-hee... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...word is bondage...


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 27, 2007)

Dawn of the Last Day
-24 hours remain-


----------



## jtroye32 (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm.. it can't be gbatemp's birthday, since costello joined oct. 24 2002 and i'm pretty sure he started the site? and it can't be anything that hasn't been released yet without a release date because they wouldn't know about it either unless they have inside information they aren't telling us in the news section... so i don't know. I'm going with something new about the mascot


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 27, 2007)

HOly shit! I Know! THE 7 PLAGUES!


----------



## science (Feb 27, 2007)

In less than 24 hours your mom


----------



## fantasymick (Feb 27, 2007)

Why do you torture us?


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 27, 2007)

In less than 24 hours... (Sees 1 Day, 2 Hours) LIES!


----------



## lastdual (Feb 27, 2007)

ROMZ!!! 

GBAtemp will give teh romzorz to everyone111!!!!!


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Feb 27, 2007)

THE SKY IS FALLING THE SKY IS FALLING


----------



## Chakal (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmm, I just checked the 3 founders profile... they all logged in today!

Something big is coming!


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 27, 2007)

In all seriousness, even though I'm sure you guys all have something planned, can you guys add high-res box arts with the releases? I'd really appreciate it, plus it would be really nice.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Vinnymac @ Feb 17 2007 said:


> GBATemp gives away free nachos?


bout time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!
but the party is freiday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wanna come? welcoming me to the teenage yeerz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yay?)


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> In less than 24 hours... (Sees 1 Day, 2 Hours) LIES!


Nearly an hour later I see 1 day, 4 hours and 57 minutes.

I don't think that countdown is accurate.


----------



## ghettobob (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> In less than 24 hours... (Sees 1 Day, 2 Hours) LIES!



LoL yeah. more like in less than 26 hours >_>



OoOoOoh Noez...Armageddon.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## ctunightfall (Feb 27, 2007)

If gbatemp listened to Jack Bauer, it would only be 12 hours.
DAMMIT!! WE ARE RUNNING OUT OF TIME!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 27, 2007)

Isn't obvious what will happen?! In less then 24 Hours.. this countdown will end..... yeah, thats it.


----------



## Foie (Feb 27, 2007)

Speaking of Jack Bauer, he is going to be on in 'bout an hour and a half.  I can't wait


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ghettobob @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > In less than 24 hours... (Sees 1 Day, 2 Hours) LIES!
> ...


t-t-t-t-t-t-t-TIME ZONES

its feb 27th here 4:30 PM right now, and the count down is at 7 hours and 30 mins

obviously somethings coming at 12:00AM on the 28th


----------



## Foie (Feb 27, 2007)

I still got a day and a hour on my countdown timer...

How much time is really left ?!!?!?!


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 27, 2007)

.... how long until 12:00am the 28th of feb?

25 hours?


----------



## tshu (Feb 27, 2007)

perogies


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

my current time on the counter is 20 hours and 12 mins.


----------



## lookout (Feb 27, 2007)

Everybody gonna post their last within min..

I just give-up there are too many lover!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, I'm just gonna go ahead and let the cat out of the bag, you guys have waited long enough...


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG.  I knew it!!


----------



## Foie (Feb 27, 2007)

Haha.  "Cat out of the bag"


----------



## stinkingbob (Feb 27, 2007)

I think that in less than 24 hours, either

A) the gbatemp website will unveil its new redesigned look or
B) Costello and Shaun reveal that they are really FBI agents working undercover for 2 years logging down xactions, posts and IP addresses of people who visited this site so that they can investigate them.

Lets see....


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah they just kicked in my door and put handcuffs on me they said i can have one more post :'( they also confiscated  my ds-xtreme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 shaun and costello have signed us all up for the army where leaving for iraq soon thats whats happening in 20 hours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we have to go they have forged our signatures.


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 27, 2007)

In 24 hours we'll be unimpressed?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 27, 2007)

were gonna...

take a dump on MTHRNITE!!!
jk man...... jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 >_>


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

im telling you guys what do yous think gba stands for great british army  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we have all signed up. see you all in iraq


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 26 2007 said:


> were gonna...
> 
> take a dump on MTHRNITE!!!
> jk man...... jk
> ...


Oh, like I need any more of that... I mean really...


----------



## SSJ Zac (Feb 27, 2007)

1.) It's going to be a new site/forum layout.
2.) GBATemp will change its name to something else.
3.) Something unexpected will happen


----------



## rice151 (Feb 27, 2007)

time to jump on the hype train...


----------



## lookout (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> 1.) It's going to be a new site/forum layout.
> 2.) GBATemp will change its name to something else.
> 3.) Something unexpected will happen



ban us all...


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 27, 2007)

thump thump...thump thump...thump thump...

*EDIT:* The countdown clock goes by what YOUR computer time is set to. If it's off, then you have a weird time set up for your computer.


----------



## tshu (Feb 27, 2007)

Haha. the pulsating gbatemp kid head is a nice touch


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, time to start the warm goo phase. I'm glad I figured out this cryogenic freezing thing ... I never would have been able to stand the suspense otherwise.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 27, 2007)

People, people. Isn't obvious? This countdown clock is counting down to the EXACT date of the end of the valentines day contest. They'res a connection. I know it.


----------



## lookout (Feb 27, 2007)

This happen:


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> People, people. Isn't obvious? This countdown clock is counting down to the EXACT date of the end of the valentines day contest. They'res a connection. I know it.


shaun or costello said there was something else going to happen cant remember what one said it.


----------



## ridgecity (Feb 27, 2007)

Is this happening in one hour? or tomorrow?


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

tomorrow i would say


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> Is this happening in one hour? or tomorrow?



Ummm....more like about 24 hours.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Feb 27, 2007)

Dear god, I just can't take it anymore!!!

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 . . . .


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 27, 2007)

GBATEMP EMU that played gb,gbc,gba, and nds FULLY PLAYABLE and inaccurate ?!


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 27, 2007)

(new page) 

PS. that's a face btw, not a zero >_


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 27, 2007)

it will be tomorrow.


----------



## lookout (Feb 27, 2007)

My ears are bleeding!!


----------



## vDrag0n (Feb 27, 2007)

gbatemp's b-day....>_>?


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 27, 2007)

oh man the nervewracking sound effects are the best! god i love gbatemp. you guys do hype right.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Feb 27, 2007)

it went down to 0 and restarted :[


----------



## Fusion Master (Feb 27, 2007)

Duke Nukem Forever for Gameboy Colour :0 It took you too long to make it sorry guys.


----------



## MaHe (Feb 27, 2007)

It better be something worth the wait ...


----------



## El_Taco (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe they announce that I won a prize yeahhh !!!


----------



## Opium (Feb 27, 2007)

In less than 24 hours there will be no more surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Won't you be sad?


----------



## OSW (Feb 27, 2007)

How long? my clock says 3 1/2 ish hours


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine says 1 hour and 45 minutes - beat that someone.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

some how i think your going to be disappointed in an hour and 45 mins


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> some how i think your going to be disappointed in an hour and 45 mins


Darn. I thought being in the future would have some benefits, seems not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(not like I don't know what the "big suprise" is anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## khan (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > some how i think your going to be disappointed in an hour and 45 mins
> ...



We would really appreciate if you could post when hours are up for you as i do not want wait out another 14 hours


----------



## Teun (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG! If you change the time on your PC by one day, you can see the new surprise!


----------



## Opium (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Teun @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> OMG! If you change the time on your PC by one day, you can see the new surprise!



lol only 364 days left! Woot


----------



## OSW (Feb 27, 2007)

That beeping sound (its from 24 right?) was pissing me off and it took me 10 minutes to figure out that it was coming from this thread lol.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 27, 2007)

You think you got it bad, my PC's got headphones plugged in. I've been looking around my room trying to work out where the faint beeping was coming from


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 27, 2007)

Someone set us up the bomb!!!!!


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Feb 27, 2007)

lol...exactly the amount of hours that i will be back to hell (army)...
70 days left till my nightmare ends...


----------



## Presto (Feb 27, 2007)

i want to know what it is


----------



## 4saken (Feb 27, 2007)

I was set up.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Feb 27, 2007)

psptemp?


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 27, 2007)

12 hours now!?


----------



## enarky (Feb 27, 2007)

Coincidence? I don't think so!


----------



## Opium (Feb 27, 2007)

The countdown clock was being silly and showing different times for people based on timezones. Yes there is still 12 hours to go.

But that's not too long!


----------



## Samutz (Feb 27, 2007)

In less than 12 hours, the mascot will spring to life and sing...
This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...


----------



## teonintyfive (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> The countdown clock was being silly and showing different times for people based on timezones. Yes there is still 12 hours to go.
> 
> But that's not too long!


I'll have to wait till tommrow


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(enarky @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> Coincidence? I don't think so!


YaY Gbatemp members get free nutella!


----------



## Pedro UK (Feb 27, 2007)

It'd better be good after this hype otherewise there's going to be a lot of dissappointed kiddies!

I'm hoping GBArms with a DS emu built in with 100% percent compatibility - and that includes online play Costello!!


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 27, 2007)

Im guessing new site layout/name


----------



## pipesfranco (Feb 27, 2007)

for the love of god i hope it includes the wii release list sorted!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 27, 2007)

In answer to Samutz:

This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because... This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because...
(my kids eventually begin shouting and throwing things at me when I start this up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One day, they will have their revenge, I just know it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oshi...we're a month early. Costello! April Fools Day is still a month away!

*updates counter to a month left to go.


----------



## teonintyfive (Feb 27, 2007)

9 Hours!


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 27, 2007)

ORLY?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2007)

I see the gbatemp guy has a pulse so some Frankenstein-esque moment (I nominate mthrnite for "it's alive" duty) followed by a rampage is my bet.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> psptemp?


i wish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had a conversation with shaun he said they will never do psp stuff


----------



## Youkai (Feb 27, 2007)

why does it have to be 9 hours ... that will be 1 am for me ... 

i wanna be here when IT is going to happen, whatever IT might be.


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 27, 2007)

Even though I won't be on the computer, i'm gonna use my DS Browser to see what it is.


----------



## teonintyfive (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> Even though I won't be on the computer, i'm gonna use my DS Browser to see what it is.


If I get it working, I will with WiiOpera! 
Although it'll be 3 AM


----------



## Öhr (Feb 27, 2007)

gbatemp buys IKEA!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Öhr @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> gbatemp buys IKEA!


----------



## barakku (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(xeorix @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> New sitedesign?




I think so. New restyling/name change, content management update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The child that's inside myself thinks that that will be the launch of the definitive Wii exploit without modchip


----------



## Orc (Feb 27, 2007)

wtf did time stop or is it delayed?


----------



## Strider (Feb 27, 2007)

In less than 7 hours...I'll be asleep.


----------



## iza (Feb 27, 2007)

i think i pissed myself... *sniff sniff* yup... i did


----------



## Kaphis (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL in 7 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gbatemp will crash due to the amount of people trying to see what the hype is about


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 27, 2007)

In 7 hours, GBATemp are gonna become media kings and buy sky. Also they are gonna buy monopolies to the radio.


----------



## kersplatty (Feb 27, 2007)

gbatemp release something completely inferior to anything mentioned


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2007)

I will reveal the surprise to you now.

In less than 24 hours... we will answer ourselves to the question "How much do you love GBAtemp".
And you better be online then!


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, dam I thought it was gonna be something good.


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 27, 2007)

in liek 7 hours or somethings GBAtemp goes BIG, yo!


----------



## APPS (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> I will reveal the surprise to you now.
> 
> In less than 24 hours... we will answer ourselves to the question "How much do you love GBAtemp".
> And you better be online then!



If thats actually what it is, i will be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dissapointed...


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> in liek 7 hours or somethings GBAtemp goes BIG, yo!




Does that mean everyone will have to type in big? :'(


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > in liek 7 hours or somethings GBAtemp goes BIG, yo!
> ...



no


----------



## Jax (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > in liek 7 hours or somethings GBAtemp goes BIG, yo!
> ...




OH NOES!!!1!!!one!


----------



## thomaspajamas (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> And you better be online then!



crap, ill be in class in 7 hours... can you guys wait for just like an extra hour or so?


----------



## Arkansaw (Feb 27, 2007)

Guessed as much, all the hype for nothing


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(thomaspajamas @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And you better be online then!
> ...





lol hope your not srlys


----------



## ziggy:{) (Feb 27, 2007)

i could of sworn that last night, 12 hrs ago i had 23 1/2 hrs to go. countdown clock is moving fast. what happened to the sweet music??


----------



## thomaspajamas (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thomaspajamas @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> ...




im super serial, and nobody will even listen to me about manbearpig


----------



## iza (Feb 27, 2007)

pigmanbear?
NO DAMNIT!!!
MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(thomaspajamas @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(EarthBound @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(thomaspajamas @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> ...




if thats the case


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(APPS @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I will reveal the surprise to you now.
> ...



That is actually what it is! But... what is "that" ?


----------



## rice151 (Feb 27, 2007)

it's goin' down.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 27, 2007)

THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP!

OMG! His head is going to 'aspode!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP THUMP!
> 
> OMG! His head is going to 'aspode!


ogod! There's a _scanner_ in our midst!


----------



## Alx (Feb 27, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=44555

;-)


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 27, 2007)

I know what the surprise is.
THE GBATEMP MASCOT IS GONNA SEXPLODE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (no, not asplode. not explode. SEXPLODE)


----------



## arman68 (Feb 27, 2007)

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## arman68 (Feb 27, 2007)

In less than 24h, an unusual number of people will suffer from heart attacks. The thing they have in common: they have been watching GBATemp for a few days ;-)


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 27, 2007)

Have people previously guessed that it's just going to be a bit of a rebranding to incorporate the wider range of systems (Or a separate wiitemp site)?

Anyhoo, I'm not staying up to find out because my alarm's set for 4:45am for work...


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 27, 2007)

So how long is it now?  Teh timer disappeared.  And damn, I still can't upload my contest entry, stupid camera.   :/


----------



## Hellfenix (Feb 27, 2007)

OH NOES! NO MOARS COUNTERS...


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 27, 2007)

In less than 24 hours, the suspense will be over.

That's what the big thing is.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 27, 2007)

in less than 24 hours the GBATemp moderating team will post pictures of their genitals


----------



## captain^k (Feb 27, 2007)

So close... yet so far...


----------



## Smuff (Feb 27, 2007)

in less than 24 hours the GBATemp moderating team will post pictures of ALL OUR genitals ?


----------



## insanezer0x (Feb 27, 2007)

End Of THE World!!! 
everyone for themselves...


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 27, 2007)

My god the timer's gone... this shit just got BIG!


----------



## t0m1th3 (Feb 27, 2007)

the virtual console got cracked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet it's nothing big

*pretends not to care*


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 27, 2007)

"Remember, remember the first of November...".
Oh, maybe its the sequel to V for Vendetta, how about B for GBendetta?

No? ok, then I just don't know, I suppose the little mascot head will explode so something new can born from its splattered guts.


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 27, 2007)

My guess: new design, new domain and a bunch of crappy features like a chatroom, a shop with GBAtemp merchandise, dedicated Wii- and PSP-websites and VIP-accounts which costs money and provides you with stuff


----------



## Mchart (Feb 27, 2007)

New Wii release list. GG I win.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 27, 2007)

it better be something good because we've been waiting for 10 days already O.O


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> "Remember, remember the first of November...".
> Oh, maybe its the sequel to V for Vendetta, how about B for GBendetta?
> 
> No? ok, then I just don't know, I suppose the little mascot head will explode so something new can born from its splattered guts.



I meant this but with the GBAtemp head logo  ----->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(picture property of mchart)



It will be the end of the "How much I love GBAtemp?" contest, I bet shaunj66 and friends prepared something special, I hope it turns better than the Tetris tv ad (because that is how much we love Tetris).


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 27, 2007)

Only 3 hours and 45 minutes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think its when the money gets transfered from the gbatemp account to nintendos bank account....Thats right, they're announcing that thy're buying out nintendo.


----------



## amptor (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> FBI?



FBI laugh my f**king a** off!!!  will they raid the top sekret site? ;oooooooooooooooooooo


Well my guess is that this head thingie u guys have posted on the main will explode and gush blood all over the most tyrant of all tyrant admins' screen.  But I'm just guessing


----------



## Costello (Feb 27, 2007)

anytime now...

(if you're typing a long message I suggest you hurry and finish it in the next few minutes)


----------



## 4saken (Feb 27, 2007)

OLY SHITTtttt

I have to go to school in 20 minutes


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 27, 2007)

Stick around peepz.


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't stick around for much longer, I need to get my beauty sleep


----------



## Adventures_of_Lo (Feb 27, 2007)

Now I'm curious. I'm guessing it's a name change for the site?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 27, 2007)

oshit


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 27, 2007)

It's happening soon? Good, that means I can be here when IT happens as I just came home from school, whee...
*opens up Nintendo Power and starts pressing F5 with his toe*


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 27, 2007)

Dang, the site took like forever to load just now. Thought something had happened but nope - still nothing...


----------



## jespertje (Feb 27, 2007)

come ons you said in the next few minutes!


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

i will be around when the big thing happens


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 27, 2007)

Wait a sec... what the h*ll is THAT?!


----------



## captain^k (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Stick around peepz.



gbatemp dude is all grownz upz now?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the extra buttons in the animation are a good hint I think


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 27, 2007)

i think that a hint to there changing to ndstemp.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 27, 2007)

Smells like a NDStemp for me.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 27, 2007)

If you guys have a problem waiting, take it up with these guys:


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok so apparently, no one fell for that... Well at least I won't get beaten/spammed to death now by everyone online


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 27, 2007)

Whoever predicted that GBAtemp would crash was kinda right. There was a mysql (or whatever it is) error for me for a couple minutes D:.


----------



## captain^k (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Whoever predicted that GBAtemp would crash was kinda right. There was a mysql (or whatever it is) error for me for a couple minutes D:.



yeah the site was REAL slow for the last 5minutes or so but now it seems to be very quick again *spooky*


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 27 2007 said:


> If you guys have a problem waiting, take it up with these guys:


Which means "no - it won't be happening in the next minutes" so I'm off to bed.

G'dnight everyone! Happy waiting.


----------



## El_Taco (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep smells NDSTemp changing


----------



## DEF- (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope its something more then just a name change!

Also got a mysql error, and now I see that as a good thing!


----------



## dice (Feb 28, 2007)

this topic needs to be CLOSED


----------



## OSW (Feb 28, 2007)

it does. i was checking at reccess and lunchtime at school for updates lol.


----------



## Costello (Feb 28, 2007)

well now maybe it deserves its place in the legendary topics page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php/Legendary_Topics

ha


----------

